# Night Mode?



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Does either driver app (Fuber or Lyft) have any kind of night mode that I am not aware of? I know maps has it....but what about the apps themselves?

Personally my windows are tinted pretty dark, any light in my "cockpit" is like a flashlight glaring in my face constantly!!! (and of course I have brightness as low as it will go)


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I turn down the screen brightness on my phone.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Try using a privacy shield. It dims the screen quite a bit.


----------

